# Montana State table



## Mike1950 (Apr 18, 2016)

Daughter is headed back to yellowstone for the season. We/ she has been working on a project. She did the sanding and finishing. She did alright for her first project. Next she wants a coffee table. Big leaf- with WOP. Plant stand for base.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 11


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2016)

That looks real good Mike....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 18, 2016)

I like it!

You could always make squares and rectangles and just tell folks that it's the state of Wyoming or Colorado

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 18, 2016)

I like it Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice! I can see Colestrip from here!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks great. I noticed the placement of Lake Bark is spot on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Looks great. I noticed the placement of Lake Bark is spot on.



I tried to get her to fill it but she likes it like that. We both had fun working together- All that matters....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 18, 2016)

Nicely figured wood! Creative and beautiful. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 19, 2016)

Pretty sure Colstrip is included in that inclusion. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 19, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 20, 2016)

mike thats awesome nicely done. I like that base too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2016)

brown down said:


> mike thats awesome nicely done. I like that base too!



She went out and found the base- a plant stand

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 20, 2016)

She did a good job man! slab furniture is hard finding bases that work well with them and she nailed it on this one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 21, 2016)

Very cool, Mike! Great project and a great piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 23, 2016)

Looked like a whale diving below the wave, however must be a flathead sucker since Montana doesn't have whales. That little tail in the south west, well, my wife would likely catch her leg and clothing on it and flip the table at least once a week. I can hear the colorful words now....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looked like a whale diving below the wave, however must be a flathead sucker since Montana doesn't have whales. That little tail in the south west, well, my wife would likely catch her leg and clothing on it and flip the table at least once a week. I can hear the colorful words now....



She drew it- but I must agree.


----------

